# I have to share this one



## Ian.B (Apr 29, 2017)

and I worry about my typing/spelling/grammar !!
What a joke!! -- maybe time for schools of all levels to get back to the 3 Rs basics 
'Cedntrelink' says sorry for error-riddled letter

[Centrelink is the Australian Government welfare  mob ]


----------



## mcasan (Apr 29, 2017)

You tax dollar at work!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 29, 2017)

LOL! Oh dear!


----------



## ErinScott (May 5, 2017)

Ha! I love that they took the time to mark it up.


----------



## happycranker (May 7, 2017)

Good job they did not send you a warning that you owe $55,000 like they did to some people!


----------

